# Muddy Detail: Mitsubishi EVO 6 Blue



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

I did a detail on this a few weeks ago when the weather was a little nicer.
It's a lovely EVO 6 in blue.
The owner conatcted me and asked for some paint correction along with an 
exterior and interior detail. 
Firstly here's some before pictures. 

























































Carried out the cleaning as followed:
Pre-soak with Einszett Anti insect and pre cleaner and left to soak for 3 mins.
The wheels were cleaned with Meguiars Wheel Brightener a meguiars spoke brush and a microfibre mitt.
The wheels were then rinsed.
The body, wheels and arches had a pre-wash foam treatment (Super snow foam,TFR & megs shampoo plus), left to soak for 3 minutes.
The body was then rinsed with a constant flow of water.
The arches were then treated to megs super degreaser and washed by hand with a microfibre mitt and various brushed.
The arches were then rinsed off.
The body was then washed using the 2 bucket system with Meguiars Shampoo plus and a lambswool mitt.
The a final rinse.
Dried using Poorboys Waffle weave towel.


















This left a true indication on how the paint faired. The paint sufferred from medium swirls and some small light scratches. 
Paint thickness measurements were made across the whole car, nothing seemed out of the ordinary and there weren't any low spots.

Next -- removed some of the larger tar spots with tar remover, and clayed the whole car with Sonus grey clay using Last touch as a lube. 
The paint surface had quite a lot of surface contamination and fall-out present which could be felt to the touch. No match for the Sonus grey though.








Dried off and proceeded to tape up as not to catch black trim with polish. 
Chose bonnet as a test, and did some 50/50 test's.
Finally came to a Meguiars Polishing pad on the metabo rotary using a mix of Menzerna 85RD3.02 and Menzerna 106FF.



















Here's the swirls and light scratches:



















Here's a particular heavy couple of scratches that I wet and dried down and then buffed up.

























A 50/50 shot:









The paint was then sealed with Blackfire Wet diamond all finish paint protection
And waxed with Blackfire Wet Diamond Ivory Paste Wax.
Trim - Poorboys Trim restorer.
Tyres - Megs Endurance gel (Pre-soaked with Meguiars Hyper dressing).
Arch trim - Megs Hyper Dressing,
Interior - Jeff Werkstatts Satin Protect.

The end results:

















































































































Thanks for reading.

Craig


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Gorgeous finish, great correction job :thumb:


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

class nice car and work:buffer:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

lush, nicest Evo ever in my opinion, great work as always


----------



## Justtourin1 (May 18, 2007)

Very nice, not many cars suit white wheels, that one does. Top job.


----------



## stomper250 (May 8, 2006)

Gorgeous car, gorgeous colour.

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

looks great now  nice job


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work, the Evo 6 is the best looking of the Evos. The menzerna/blackfire combo really brings the best out of this colour.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

What a state beforehand, good turnaround and bet the MO's were a pig to get "white" again!


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice job, especially on the wheels.


----------



## Stewlayzell (Jul 23, 2007)

:doublesho That is a great job. What a difference


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Stunning mate.

A finish on wheels that white, I take my hat off


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Another great bit of work :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Only Evo better than this is a Blue Makkinen Edition !

Beautiful car and an awesome turn around.

Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## blair (Jul 31, 2007)

Stunning job there


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

After seing Blairs Evo and now this one I'm definetly going to make time to do my own or get someone to do it.

The finish on both the above cars is amazing!

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

car looling nice and glossy now mate


----------

